# weeping willow stump treatment



## yooper (Feb 15, 2007)

I removed a weeping willow, and need to treat the stump, to kill the roots? what is best used if the stump is fairly close to some small apple trees(about 8 feet) back when i did allot of r.o.w. work we always used garlon4.
what is a good treatment ..store bought...Or if i acquire a little garlon would that be fine being that close to the apple trees,
the tree roots need to be killed because they are growing into the sewer pipes and really causing havoc on the sewer system.


----------



## tree_beard (Feb 15, 2007)

Use any strong weed/brush/stump killer, just be careful where you are spraying it. 

Glyphosate is what we use in these parts, best applied to the stump immedietly after cutting. Obviously follow manufacturers instructions, but most things are safe to use if you spray them exactly where you want them, and the weather is dry and not windy to minimise leaching/spray drift.

Or just get your pick and shovel out and move that sucka the old fashioned way..


----------



## yooper (Feb 15, 2007)

i really don't think the old fashoned way will work for me!!!the ground is frozen and there is 3 and a half feet on the ground and if i try it the old fashioned way trust me ill break the shovel handle in the first 2 minuets.(there is a croch in the neighbors tree pretty low so im sure that will work fine for the handle breaking with the right amount of leverage) im sure it need some poison because it will be 6 feet tall by the end of the summer if i dont.
And i was also wondering if i should wait until after the dormant season to poison?


----------



## tree_beard (Feb 15, 2007)

I tend to avoid poisons, so im not exactly an expert, but..

Plants take in poisons much quicker when they are growing strong, pulling in lots of water and nutrients from around them. So the best times to poison stuff is usually spring/early autumn.

Unless you poison as soon as you drop the tree (and often even if you do), you will probably need multiple applications before the tree is fully killed off. So you may as well apply poison asap... 

For real problem stumps... diesel... (not that im telling you to be environmentally irresponsible)


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 15, 2007)

Get a stump grinder in there. It shouldn't cost more than a buck or so an inch of diameter at ground level.
If you poison, there's a slight chance poison could affect the apple trees, more of a worry might be small amounts of poison getting into you from the apples.


----------



## yooper (Feb 15, 2007)

I guess I'm more worried about the roots still growing into the system. and of course the apple trees,they are small trees, only about 5 feet tall, hate to see em die after meticulously roping every thing away from them in -5 temps for them to die would be a I don't see fruit on them any time soon.
I have ground willow for other clients and only to see trees popping out of the ground soon after. i even tried grinding removing chips, covering reaming stump with tarpaper then soil on top, next year to see willow coming out of ground a couple feet over. when i did r.o.w. i cut some down for my parents and came by a few days later and gave em a shot of garlon and they never returned. but there was also no other small trees close by.


----------

